# TeachBSD



## Phishfry (Dec 31, 2016)

Very interesting piece copied from the foundations end of year newsletter:



Update on the TeachBSD Initiative

Developed by FreeBSD Foundation board members George Neville-Neil and
Robert Watson, the TeachBSD initiative offers a set of reusable
course materials designed to allow others to teach both university
students and software practitioners FreeBSD operating system
fundamentals.

Over the past year, Dr. Graeme Jenkinson and Dr. Robert Watson at the
University of Cambridge have been working on a substantial update to
the Cambridge masters-level L41 Advanced Operating Systems course to
extend hands-on laboratory teaching material. The existing course
design runs FreeBSD on an ARM-based BeagleBone Black, using tools as
DTrace and Hardware Performance Counters (HWPMC) to analyze OS
behavior and performance. In the extended course design, Python
Jupyter Notebooks, a web-based UI, runs on the BeagleBone Black
providing an easy-to-use web-based interface to run benchmarks as
well as analyze and plot resulting data. This reduces the amount of
time students spend on data management and collection, allowing them
to focus on learning about performance measurement, data analysis,
and OS design. We will be releasing an updated version of the course
material as open source on teachbsd.org once the current run of the
course wraps up in February 2017.

Work also continues on the undergraduate course, which will be taught
in a 2 week intensive version at the Technical University of
Darmstadt in late February 2017. George Neville-Neil has continued to
promote all of the course material at various institutions,


----------

